
BT devices are breaking Android notifs. with dupl. alerts and ignored settings - Yhippa
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/06/03/bluetooth-devices-are-breaking-android-notifications-with-duplicate-alerts-and-ignored-settings/
======
yipeedipee
I almost thought BT was British Telecom a UK ISP/Landline/Mobile service
provider.

